# What's your favorite storebought bbq sauce?



## Captain Morgan (Jun 21, 2005)

I use different sauces on different foods.

On Ribs I like Sonny's, my family likes Sweet Baby Rays.

On chicken I like Rev. Marvins.

I make my own for pulled pork.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2005)

Reverend Marvins for Grilled Pork and chicken

Scotts for Pulled Pork

Stubb's cut w/honey for ribs (if sauced)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 21, 2005)

hmmm 2 votes for Bone suckin....what's that like?


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 21, 2005)

Bryan S sent me some Hot Bone Suckin Sauce and Head Country sauce.

Those two plus the premium store brand hot BBQ sauce from the Loblaws grocery chain here in Canada are my favs (store bought).


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 21, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hmmm 2 votes for Bone suckin....what's that like?


vinegary, sweet, with a bit of tomatoe to it


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 21, 2005)

Head Country Original & Hot
Sweet Baby Ray's Original & Hot
Bone Suckin' Sauce Original, Hot & Thicker Version
KC Masterpiece for the little woman.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 21, 2005)

I've been using Stubbs lately


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 21, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I've been using Stubbs lately



I like Stubbs...I also use Rev. Marvin's on everything!


----------



## oompappy (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't really have a favorite, but Sal's Sassy Sauce is one I used to buy. If you want it hotter add some crushed red pepper the day before you use it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2005)

On Ribs, I used Blues Hog BBQ, that's been stained, cut with apple juice and a little hot sauce added.
On Pork, Blue Hog Tennessee Red ... As is.
Did I mention I like Blues Hog.
Blues Hog Blues Hog Blues Hog.
On chicken, KC or Sweet Baby Rays.


Blues Hog.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 21, 2005)

That would have to be.....c'mon, that's too easy. Actually, other than the obvious, I like trying different ones. The wife and one of the kids like sweeter sauces, so I try buying something different each time. And Raine, I'd love to swap sauces if you're interested.


----------



## DaleP (Jun 21, 2005)

Here lately, I have been skiping sauce for my PP. Getting so good it doesnt need any.  :bow: But when I do use it I like Bone Suckin sauce hot, and Ditkas is good for an inexpensive one. Tried the coleslaw thing a few times and it is good too.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 21, 2005)

easy Tex, that's a Carolina girl you're talking to!  You ready to find out you've been wrong all these  years? :!:


----------



## Airboss (Jun 21, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Yet, y'all haven't tried any of ours! :-(



I'll order some right now Raine.  How do I do that?  I also use Sonny's, not to be confused with that heavenly concoction served at Sonny Bryan's (original location at 2202 Inwood & elsewhere in Dallas) I would like to know more about this "Bone Suckin' Sauce."  I'm not sure I've ever seen it here in S.W. Fl.


----------



## Finney (Jun 21, 2005)

Rev. Marvins (and Carolina Treet) on chicken and pork chops

Scotts on pulled pork and briskets

Stubb's on chuckroll and brisket

None on steaks


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 21, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Raine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can't find some down there let me know...we have bone suckin' sauce everywhere up here, ok! :!:


----------



## Cookerme (Jun 22, 2005)

Salt lick,Lauren's Habanero. Salt lick reg. a grown up taste not for wussies   [-X      Also John Henry's honey BBQ sauce,all on the side cept, Texas Pepper Jelly allover.         =D>


----------



## Airboss (Jun 22, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> AB just send me a PM.



10/4 Raine.  Check your mail


----------

